# About Jane



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Spoiled Maltese is our happy place. We loved seeing the little one run and play. We laughed and with all of you.

Last May Jane went into the hospital for breathing problems. From May until February it seemed that she was in 5 or 6 times for breathing problems. Each time her function reduced.

She was also treated with radiation and chemo for lung cancer this last summer. It got to the point that she could not walk the dogs with me. She would sit on our stoop and wait for us to return.

Her health just went down hill during 2016.

Here is a picture of us with S.C. from November 2015, she made the outfits the dogs have on.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

My thought and prayers are with you and your family during this difficult time.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Such a sweet picture and memory. Jane will be so missed. I'll keep you and your babies in my prayers are you adjust to life without her earthly presence.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Addison,

Thank you for sharing. I hope you will continue to be part of the Spoiled Maltese community and come back for support and when you are up to it, for fun. I know the pain that you are feeling must be overwhelming. Jane was an important part of your life for over a half century, and she will still be forever in your heart. She was also here for us. We will be thinking of you at this difficult time.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Addison, what a wonderful picture. It is so nice to put faces with names after all this time. Belle and Petey's outfits are just beautiful and I bet that Jane had a great time making them.
I have been thinking of you every day. I hope that you are doing okay. What a wonderful blessing to have had so many years together, but at the same time I can't even begin to imagine how hard it must be to be apart.
I have also been thinking about what a kind person Jane must have been. She was always so loving and supportive here. She must have been a wonderful wife and mother.
Just wanted you to know that I am thinking of you and sending good thoughts and prayers for your family. :grouphug:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Love that picture of the two of you and the dogs. My heartfelt condolences over your loss. I'm glad you think SM is a happy place for you. And I hope it continues to be that for you. You have many good friends here that will support you through this tough time.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

What a beautiful picture of all of you. It is nice to put faces to names! My Dad died from lung cancer so I understand what a hard road it was for you and Jane. Sending prayers for healing hearts.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you for checking in Addison & for this picture! I love the way Petey is looking at Jane---male dogs are so loyal! Belle is the "bell of the ball" in that beautiful dress. Jane was gifted in many ways---not the least of which was to be supportive of our members here---we will miss her for that. She never complained about her illness---in fact I only heard her say once that she had not been feeling well! 
I know COPD well as my own mom passed at an early age w/this complication of her illness. I wish that no one would have to live w/such an issue. 
I know that your two babies are lending support to you and I hope you will come back here & share more. Sometimes talking about a person we have lost helps us to process their absence. I sent this to a friend today & maybe it will be a comfort to you as well:
"At the moment of our birth, God gave each of us a song to sing. It is we who must remember that it is not how long the song, but that we sing it all." 
(Vickie Girard quote)
Big hugs.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Addison, what a wonderful photo of fun times together, Jane looks so lovely. I am always so impressed when I hear when someone has made their pups' outfits, she did a great job.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I know I'm not on SM all that much, but you guys.....I sort of feel like I know you guys. It's still all surreal to me about Jane...she was special.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Pat we are looking into bring her back to NJ. Burlington county area where she was born and where her mother and grand parents are buried. I will also go there although I am from Western N Y.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Addison I love this picture. I think you and Jane and Lorin and I would have enjoyed one another company 
I pray for you everyday 
One day at a time, sometimes one moment. We are family here, :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

What a wonderful picture! Thank you for sharing it and thank you for sharing your lives and your fur-babies with us over the years! Jane will be missed!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Addison I love this picture. I think you and Jane and Lorin and I would have enjoyed one another company
> I pray for you everyday
> One day at a time, sometimes one moment. We are family here, :wub:


That is what I have been saying.


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

Addison, so very sorry to hear of your loss. Cancer is apart of so many lives these days. Love and hugs to your family as you grieve for Jane.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

What a beautiful picture of Our Jane.
Thank you for sharing this.
I bet she really enjoyed making those little outfits for her babies...they are precious. 
She will be missed here by all of our SM family. 
I will keep you and Belle and Petey in my prayers. 
It must be unbelievably hard on each of you.
Again, I am so sorry for your loss.
I have always loved the shelter posts and updates you and her posted...I'm sure they miss her there, as well. 
I bet you have so many stories to share....
What a long beautiful life you two shared together.
That is a blessing:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Addison - thank you so much for the photo. I've met many SM members but there are so many I haven't and I love seeing the 4 of you (and Santa) in happy times. What a beauty your bride was!! The love of a lifetime for sure. :wub: Jane was always here, in good and bad, listening and sharing. She was one of the reasons I would come back to SM. I hope that you will feel we are still family here and know that we care about you, Belle and Petey. All us Aunties (and one uncle) are very good listeners and many of us have gone through profound loss ourselves. We hope to see and hear from you more. 
Remember that thread that someone (maybe Pat) started. It went something like...We know what your pets look like but how about you? That was so much fun getting to see some people for the first time.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry I didn't know. What a wonderful photo of Jane ,you and the fluffs. 
My heart is heavy for you as I know what you're going through. 
I'll be thinking and praying for you.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Thank you for sharing this beautiful picture. I'm so sorry for your loss. Sending hugs and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

jane and addison said:


> Pat we are looking into bring her back to NJ. Burlington county area where she was born and where her mother and grand parents are buried. I will also go there although I am from Western N Y.



Ah, Burlington....not all that far from here. Did you guys ever come to LBI?


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

The A Team said:


> Ah, Burlington....not all that far from here. Did you guys ever come to LBI?


Not together. She was born in Riverside and lived all over South. When she was small she did live in Beach Haven also Avalon. She also lived in Wenonah and Vineland during her High School years. I moved her to Columbus in 1963. Her mother and sisters all moved to Florida. Her Mother and Grand parents are buried in an old Quaker cemetery outside Riverside, Beverly area. If I can work it I may be able to combine it with your puppy party, if invited, but much still up in the air.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I hope you find some comfort in talking about Jane here and I hope each day gets just a little bit better for you. Jane had a fascinating life. You must have met in Columbus. When the heart is filled with great memories , it leaves little space for sadness.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Addison,

I received a note this morning from Janet Hawk from the Friends of the Shelter, who mentioned that Jane's memorial service is today. We will be thinking of you.


I hope you and Janet, don't mind, but here are some things she mentioned To quote "She [Jane] and Addison have been such strong supporters and incredibly loyal volunteers for our small, all-volunteer team. They work our gift shop	in the county shelter to help raise	money for	shelter dogs’ medical	care. Jane made wonderful fleece kennel pads that were sold in the shop, and our supporters just loved them. Together, they have helped save many homeless dogs."


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Addison,
> 
> I received a note this morning from Janet Hawk from the Friends of the Shelter, who mentioned that Jane's memorial service is today. We will be thinking of you.
> 
> ...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just now seeing this but my thoughts & prayers are w/you Addison, today, in a special way. May your heart be comforted knowing that you are surrounded by your SM family in a special circle of love. Let us know how things are going---we hold you close in our thoughts & prayers along w/Belle & Petey.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Addison my heart and prayers are with you and you family. May God comfort you. One day at a time, sometimes one moment. Hugs to you


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you, Addison, for sharing such a wonderful picture of Jane and you with Petey, Belle, and Santa! 

Jane will always be lovingly remembered by her (and your) Spoiled Maltese family. 

Bless Jane and you for all you have done to help rescue dogs.

Addison, I hope you, Belle, and Petey, visit here often.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

We are all thinking of you today, Addison. I hope you can feel all the arms giving you a big SM virtual hug. Saying goodbye will be so hard and even harder are the things you did together that you'll do on your own now, but Jane will be there, at your side for the rest of your life. Just remember her words, her kindness and her love and you'll be alright. I was happy to see that you have a very large family to lean on as well. And of course this family. :grouphug:

And Addison we would LOVE it if you could work out coming back to NJ and combining it with Pat's puppy party. It would mean so much to all of us and we can guarantee you, Petey and Belle will have a wonderful time. :thumbsup:Save​


----------

